# Winners of the 2015 HIGH TIMES NorCal Medical Cannabis Cup



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Winners of the 2015 HIGH TIMES NorCal Medical Cannabis Cup*

By Sativa Von Teese · Sun Jun 21, 2015

Everyone brought their best to the 2015 HIGH TIMES NorCal Medical Cannabis Cup! The competition was fierce across all of the categories represented, but ultimately the judges voted for these fine entries. 

Here's the complete list of winners:*BEST SATIVA FLOWER*

*1st Place -* Schlemons by The Source Genetics





*2nd Place -* Super Silver Haze by Life is Good




*3rd Place -* Super Glue by Vallejo Patients Care





*BEST INDICA FLOWER*

*1st Place -* Zkittles by 3rd Gen Family




*2nd Place -* Kosher Kush from DNA by Greenwolf Los Angeles & Cali Kush Farms




*3rd Place -* 24K OG Kush by Strain Collective with Pearl Pharma





*BEST HYBRID FLOWER*

*1st Place -* Orange Crush by Cannabiotix




*2nd Place -* Tahoe Chem by C.R.A.F.T.




*3rd Place - *Chiquita Banana by Utopia Meds - Santa Cruz





http://www.hightimes.com/read/winners-2015-high-times-norcal-medical-cannabis-cup


----------

